# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Is the plastic corner angle a new standard for Showers / Bathroom floors / walls ?

## andy99

Watching the latest block episode, they mandated to use plastic corner angle between the Floor and Wall in all bathrooms 
I had not seen this used before. Is this a new standard that must be used in the fit-out of all new bathrooms ? 
What is the purpose of the plastic corner angle ? 
Does it go *above* the CFC Sheet and against the stud frame OR *below* the CFC Sheet and against the stud frame ? 
The block looks like it goes *below* the CFC Sheet but this seems to make little sense as what is it stopping if the corner angle is *below* the CFC Sheet ???      
Cheers

----------


## intertd6

It is a strange one, ridiculous actually, when the floor & wall sheeting is fixed the fasteners will penetrate the angle so the faces of the angle are penetrated & serves no real purpose, I'm thinking it's an alternative solution which some waterproofing company has come up with, which is additional to the WP membrane which goes over the floor & wall sheeting.
inter

----------


## phild01

Agree it is unnecessary and just makes the intersecting corners more 'unsquare' for the tiling. I have done it at floor level only.

----------


## andy99

> Agree it is unnecessary and just makes the intersecting corners more 'unsquare' for the tiling. *I have done it at floor level only*.

  Apologies for my not knowing the trade but what does done at floor level only mean and did you do this as well as apply a waterproof membrane ?  Did you put the plastic angle *above* the CFC Sheet and against the stud frame ?

----------


## phild01

Just against the bottom plate and floor and then normal waterproofing,  but honestly it makes as much sense as having waterproofing both over and under screed. As long as framing is held tight at junctions and the foundation is properly sorted, it serves little purpose.

----------


## UseByDate

I built a house in 1985 in South Australia and it was common to use the plastic corner shown to “waterproof” bathrooms. The house was timber frame on a concrete floor. The plastic corner was stuck to the floor with some adhesive I can't remember. The upright of the plastic corner was not fixed to the framing and the fibre cement wall lining was nailed to the framing, over the upright, but the bottom nail was just above the top of the plastic corner. Ie it was not perforated. I assumed that the plastic corner was used to stop any water escaping the bathroom and to stop water wetting/rotting the frame.

----------

